# My pigeons won't eat the grit?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I feed my pigeons red grit. I have 6 pigeons and they won't eat the grit. I put it on top of the feed once a day and the second time i go out to feed them they have eaten every thing in there feed dish except for the grit. I am not sure why and i would appreciate any help. Thank You


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pigeons who have grit on a regular basis don't really need to eat a lot of grit at once anyways. That and they might not have found it yet. Once they start eating it, they'll love it 

If I were you though, I'd try putting the grit in a separate container from the food.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Becky's right. Put the grit in a separate container. Only put out about 1/2 teaspoon at a time. If the birds aren't breeding, they won't eat much of it. I give 15 birds about a teaspoon every other day.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I had this problem when I started giving grit to my bird.

Because she's given some free roaming time, what I did was to scatter some grit on the floor and she started to peck at them.

That was how my bird discovered grit. 

Suzanna


----------



## markymark (Dec 26, 2007)

i just leave a pot of grit in the loft at all times and leave them to it they will eat it when they need to


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Think of it this way.. You ate 1 whole large pizza.. Then ur neighbour knocks on your door and gives u another one.. U probably wont eat it and save it for later.. Correct?

Exactly, pigeons will eat it when they feel a need to do so otherwise they wont.. I give them grit every 4days.. 2tsps for a pair and they usually leave a teeny tiny amount.. Consumption increases when breeding, eggs and babies because to produce eggs, more calcium is needed and for babies, nutrients are needed.. Im not an expert, but thats what i know.. Hope it helps.. !


----------

